# MOT checker - Useful to anyone?



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

This may have been shared before but I can't recall it on here but this is a handy site to check a cars MOT history.

https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's good fun. 

Looking back on some of my cars, I bought an Astra GSi Turbo brand new back in 2003. Sold it in 2008 with 105,000 miles on the clock. 

It passed an MOT in July with 115,000 miles. Not sure I'm believing that.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Actually really interesting. Unfortunately it looks like all my old cars have given up the ghost.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

krissyn said:


> Actually really interesting. Unfortunately it looks like all my old cars have given up the ghost.


Maybe that's your fault. :lol:

Nearly all mine are on the road, even all the really old ones.

My 2009 Citroen C5 2.0 HDI is still going. I also rejected this car.

The MOT history of this car is colourful to say the least. It has made 98,000 miles, but the list of failures and issues is long, very long.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting looking at some of old cars and 1 I've just bought.
What's getting me is looking at advisories though. On car I've just sold for 4 years running the front pads were advisories!!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

My old 2002 TT is still on the road, still miss that mark 1.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

My old Astra Coupe that I sold in 2003, has done 13,000 miles in 12 years.

This was a lovely car that I spent a fortune on and looked very good.

The last few years it has had loads of failures and advisories. 

I sold it at 18-20 months old with 45k on the clock. Only 58k all these years later? I'm not buying that.

I've a feeling a lot of people will work out how much correction/clocking goes on.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

My Clio sport 03 reg is still going strong at 118k passed no advisories, loved that car


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

This is awesome  just check both of my cars. Brilliant find.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mixed results for me, some seemingly still on the road and others not


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I sold the nicest clio 172 I've ever seen a few years ago, seems it only had 1 more mot. Hopefully it's in a garage somewhere and not been crashed, wish I never sold it


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clancy said:


> I sold the nicest clio 172 I've ever seen a few years ago, seems it only had 1 more mot. Hopefully it's in a garage somewhere and not been crashed, wish I never sold it


Weird isn't it, only a piece of metal and I've had some pretty ordinary cars over the years but if money were no object I would have kept each and every one of them


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Good fun that.

Although the records for my current car is showing that it failed it's last MOT in January this year (it didn't fail, it passed)... I have the MOT certificate issued by the main dealer & I taxed it last week with no issues!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Did it fail then pass the retest?
Nice looking at my Anni history and seeing it's never failed while the records have been online


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Found a couple of my previous cars on there. Both failed MOT's several times for the most shocking of simple items. 

It's a tad annoying that you look after a car, keep it practically showroom condition, sell it, and some **** then obviously doesn't keep it in the same condition. Well, at least going by the reasons for fail.

Seriously, a blown number plate light. Can't people even check the most simplest of items before going for an MOT?!?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Only found two of my previous cars (maybe i have got the registrations wrong) , unsurprisingly my Clio cup managed one MOT before falling of the records, i guess the lack of ABS finished it off !


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Did it fail then pass the retest?
> Nice looking at my Anni history and seeing it's never failed while the records have been online


Looking at records for my old cars, some showed as failing the 1st test & then passing a re-test.

My current car just has 1 entry from January stating it failed it's MOT, I didn't have a re-test as I was given the pass certificate when I picked the car up from the garage.

As far as I was concerned it passed 1st time with no advisories.

If it was a failure, I think I wouldn't have been able to tax it when I did as it Checks the MOT records for a valid MOT.

I'll have to see what I can do to get the records updated


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow my old 1998 306 gti6 is still going on 114k miles, sold it at 4 years old after cambelt snapped at 36k miles and it had a full engine rebuild under Peugeot warranty (thank god!). 

It never felt right to me afterwards but it seems to be doing well!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Don't use this site if you have a heart condition!!!

I did and very nearly had a heart attack.

I found my vehicle with an MOT last carried out during March of this year, then another vehicle with almost double the number of miles on the odometer reading that failed an MOt IN November of LAST YEAR under the same registration number!

Obviously I was concerned and going back further it seems there is the same situation going on for a number of years, as a result I have spent the last couple of hours on the phone to all the relevant authorities trying to resolve this matter being handed from one department to another etc.

I have now been told it looks like it may have been a clerical error and will be rectified as quickly as possible, having owned my registration number for nearly 30 years I was very concerned another car was using it on a different vehicle. 

I have been assured that isn't the case and I should look back at the MOT history site in 3-4 weeks time when it should have been resolved.

My thanks to the OP since without this thread I wouldn't have known there was an issue until the car was put up for sale or a major incident involving it when questions might have been asked as the last MOT on the "other vehicle" was a failure for numerous reasons with a host of advisories in addition. 

At least I have been able to request the records are amended to show my vehicle is legitimate and if anyone else is displaying my registration they will be held to account although I have been assured that's not the case (I never believe anything until I have proof!).


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Looking at records for my old cars, some showed as failing the 1st test & then passing a re-test.
> 
> My current car just has 1 entry from January stating it failed it's MOT, I didn't have a re-test as I was given the pass certificate when I picked the car up from the garage.
> 
> ...


That's really bizarre! Definitely try and get them to amend it.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, didn't realise this was an option now. Happily just found out my old Ka is still going strong, thought the lady I sold it to had run it into the ground and given up on it. Definitely a lot worse for wear after she'd had it for a year though, judging by the failure list!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

It's been available for a while, but I think you had to put a number from your V5 in before?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Natalie said:


> It's been available for a while, but I think you had to put a number from your V5 in before?


You could check the tax/mot status before, but I want aware of being able to view the full history


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the old site 
https://www.gov.uk/check-mot-history-vehicle


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Found my old RS Turbo is still going after 25 years! Seems to have done less miles now than when I sold it in 1993... with a very colourful MOT history.

But lately seemms to be doing 200 miles a year and very good MOT history - maybe restored somewhere! H770 UVH


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

AMD said:


> Found my old RS Turbo is still going after 25 years! Seems to have done less miles now than when I sold it in 1993... with a very colourful MOT history.
> 
> But lately seemms to be doing 200 miles a year and very good MOT history - maybe restored somewhere! H770 UVH


Old ford with analogue ODO? Maybe it has actually gone around the clock!


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Old ford with analogue ODO? Maybe it has actually gone around the clock!


Yep they only had 5 digits then, I did 84k in it, amazed to find it still alive tho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Who's going to bet that the RS isn't the same one it was before? I wonder how many ringers/cheating is going to be uncovered. 

It sounds as if it was ready for the scrap yard in 2009. 

It has barely been used for years now.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks my very first Clio 172 is still alive but has had plenty of failed MOTs. 

Sold it at 2 years old and 15k now has 106k on it and failed then passed its past 4-5 MOTs!


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine seems to fail each time on the items i tell them to fix BEFORE mot'ing it, then passes on the retest same day..

Maybe its a new way of logging any work done?

Any mot testers here to clean this up?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just put my car into this says I have over 28000 miles on last MOT and not even reached that yet think a ring to the gargae who did this is in need


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Quite interesting to look back at old cars (I've only had 3) and see if they're still on the road.

Makes me wonder what kind of life they are living now. The first one I think met it's maker in 2011 and given the amount of fails it had in the years prior, I'm not really surprised.

Plenty of memories


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My old Mini passed her MOT last year but not had one this year  Hopefully she's just tucked up in a garage having a resto.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

One of my cars exists but the other doesn't apparently

somewhat disappointing that they still want the road tax then.....


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

CleanCar99 said:


> Mine seems to fail each time on the items i tell them to fix BEFORE mot'ing it, then passes on the retest same day..
> 
> Maybe its a new way of logging any work done?
> 
> Any mot testers here to clean this up?


Might be that they MOT it first to find all the faults so they can fix them together. Much more logical than fixing, testing, fixing some more then passing. Most places offer a free retest anyway so it doesn't really matter all that much


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

My old megane 225 made for some interesting reading.

Also my first car still seems to be going (2004 punto), it failed its MOT after I sold it for the smoked indicator lenses haha!


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

For some reason it won't show up my old Puma, I know its still on the road as I've checked it on the dvla site and it's taxed, mot'ed, and insured :/


----------



## Simon m (Oct 18, 2015)

That's cool just looked up the car I'm picking up on Friday. It's passed every mot first Time since 2006 with only advisorys are Tyer levels and it's only done about 10k since 2011 with only 85 on the clock going to check the Mrs car and see what shows up


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool link, sure there used to be one where it showed this info but also the garage it was MOT'd to see if it was still local. One of my mates sold his car and regrets it, only done 2 thousand miles in 2 years since its been gone :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kerr said:


> That's good fun.
> 
> Looking back on some of my cars, I bought an Astra GSi Turbo brand new back in 2003. Sold it in 2008 with 105,000 miles on the clock.
> 
> It passed an MOT in July with 115,000 miles. Not sure I'm believing that.


My old Astra GSI passed another MOT test the other day.

It's gone from 143,000 2 years ago, 115,000 last year and only 73,000 this year. :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kerr said:


> My old Astra GSI passed another MOT test the other day.
> 
> It's gone from 143,000 2 years ago, 115,000 last year and only 73,000 this year. :lol:


Obviously a lot of reversing


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> My old Astra GSI passed another MOT test the other day.
> 
> It's gone from 143,000 2 years ago, 115,000 last year and only 73,000 this year. :lol:


Surely the system would pick up on mileage going backwards within an instant of it being entered on the system!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> Surely the system would pick up on mileage going backwards within an instant of it being entered on the system!


At this moment there's still nothing illegal about "mileage correction". You only break the law when you try to sell it with the reduced mileage being accurate.

The last time I seen an MOT certificate it also displayed the mileages of the previous tests.

I'll keep my eye out for it as I've a feeling it'll appear in the classifieds soon.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone else noticed the latest update? 

The history checker now shows where each MOT was conducted. That's a good little addition.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Anyone else noticed the latest update?
> 
> The history checker now shows where each MOT was conducted. That's a good little addition.


Yes I noticed that, very useful.
Been checking where some of my old cars have been popping up.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Anyone else noticed the latest update?
> 
> The history checker now shows where each MOT was conducted. That's a good little addition.


Hopefully it'll reduce the amount of dodgy M.O.Ts that a specific garage does.

Yea its fun to see where your old car goes when it leaves your possession.


----------

